# مساعده ياهل المنتدى



## ميسالريم (28 يناير 2009)

*مهندسة ميكانيك*

السلام عليكم
انا مهندسة ميكانيك تخصص هندسة التكييف والتبريد أجيد حساب الأحمال الحرارية وتصميم خطوط الدكت والرسم على برنامج الأوتوكاد بالإضافة الى برامج الأوفيس 

​


----------



## brahimhs2004 (3 فبراير 2009)

*Information*

j'ai cherché des documents des SADT(structed analysis and design technique) AMDEC AdD


----------



## mostafamwafy (23 فبراير 2009)

*عايزمعلومات عن الامن الصناعى فى العمل على البارج*

من فضلكم جميعا من عنده معلومات عن الامن الصناعى فى العمل على البارج او المواقع داخل البحر
ما يبخل علينا ويساعدنا
لان لى صديق مؤهل للعمل على موقه داخل البحر فى الخليج
ويريد هذه المعلومات بشدة
ولكم جزيل شكرى
:85:​


----------



## محمد حامد الحمدابى (26 فبراير 2009)

*السلامة فى اعمال البناء*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الاخوه الافاضل ارجوا ان تفيدونى فى هذا الموضوع السلامة فى المنشئات الهندسية


----------



## mohamed lashin (27 فبراير 2009)

*إقتراح*

السلام عليكم 
أقترح طرح موضوع يخص المراجعين على الأنظمة المختلفة
وأنسب التكنيكات لتطبيق مراجعة
وكذلك أنسب الطرق للدفاع عن الانظمة


----------



## بن مرعي (7 مارس 2009)

*السلامة والصحة المهنية في مصانع مواد البناء والزجاج ..محتاج مراجع*

كما هو في العنوان محتاج مراجع و مواقع تتكلم عن السلامة والصحة المهنية في مصانع مواد البناء والزجاج 
وهو عنوان بحثي


----------



## ماسح الماسح (9 مارس 2009)

*مساعدة يا اصحاب الخبرة*

شباب يمكن مساعدة من اصحاب الخبرة 

اريد معلومات عن صنفرة البايب وطرق استخدام الصنفرة واهم عوامل السلامة 

واتمنا ان احصل على جميع المعلومات من استدتنا

وهادي مشركتي الاولى في هادة القسم والمنتدى الجميل الا اتا شخصين استفيد منة في عملي كمراقب لسلامة


----------



## mohamed lashin (9 مارس 2009)

*الأمر شورى*

أنا مكلف بإنشاء نظام سلامة طبقا ل 18001 لباخرة سياحية نهرية
هل أتوقع مساعدتى فى تحديد مخاطرها
مع العلم أننى قد قسمت المشروع للآتى:
1- سلامة بحرية
2- سلامة معدات 
3- سلامة بنية تحتية
والموضوع مطروح للمناقشة حتى فى تحديد أقسام المشروع وأرجو من الجميع المساهمة 
ولكم الشكر


----------



## معتز ذهنى (13 مارس 2009)

*hazard commuunication*

السلام عليكم أرجو المساعده فى الحصول على برنامج باللغه العربيه لل hazard 
communication
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس9999 (17 مارس 2009)

*طلب مواصفات فنية*

بعد التحية ارغب منكم تزويدي بالمواصفات الفنية المعتمدة بخصوص شبكات الصرف الصحي بالمستشفيات ومعايير الوقاية من الاشعاع للعاملين بالمشتشفيات


----------



## M.E (24 مارس 2009)

*اتربة مثارة اوعواصف ترابيةعلى مناطق المملكة*

اتربة مثارة اوعواصف ترابيةعلى مناطق المملكة
من يوم الأثنين 26/3/1430هـ الموافق 23/3/2009م
إلى يوم الأربعاء 28/3/1430هـ الموافق 25/3/2009م


تتأثر مناطق المملكة بتقلبات جوية ونشاط في الرياح السطحية تصل سرعتها إلى 55 كم/س تؤدي إلى أتربة مثارة قد تتحول إلى عواصف ترابية وتباين في درجات الحرارة, أبتدأً من مناطق شمال وغرب المملكة ومن ثم مناطق وسط وشرق المملكة تباعاً وحتى بقية المناطق , يعقب ذلك إنخفاض ملموس في درجات الحرارة . 
كما يشمل نشاط الرياح السطحية البحر الأحمر ومن ثم الخليج العربي .


ملاحظة : 
وإذ تصدر الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد وحماية البيئة هذا التقرير تدعو الأخوة المواطنين لأخذ الحيطة والحذرفي مثل هذه التقلبات الجوية كما تقوم إدارة التحاليل والتوقعات بمراقبة وتحليل الظواهر الجوية على مدار الساعة لإصدار التوقعات والتحذيرات اللازمة في حينه . 


http://www.pme.gov.sa/popup.asp


----------



## الهاجرررري (28 مارس 2009)

*افيدوني يا اهل الخبرة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
يعلم الله العلي العظيم اني استفد من هذا الموقع الجميل بشكل مباشر
وأسئل الله العلي العظيم ان يجزيكم بالخير

السوال
كيف التعامل مع خزانات الغاز الطبيعي بالشركات وكيفية طرق توفير سبل السلامة 
وكيفية التعامل معها عند حدوث حريق لا قدر الله علما بان خزان الغاز المسال يستخدم من قبل الشركة بديل عن الكهرباء
افيدوني وشكرا
المدهرر


----------



## mohamed lashin (7 أبريل 2009)

*وصلتنى هذه الرسالة اليوم أرجو قرائتها*

*[FONT=&quot]إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون " نزل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]الفيلم الدنماركى " فتنة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]"
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الذى يسخر من الحبيب نبينا محمد[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]صلى الله عليه وسلم حان الوقت[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لنقاطع المنتجات الدنماركية بصدق[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]وجدية 1.6 بليون مسلم يستطيعون ضرب[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]الاقتصاد الدنماركى ارسل الرسالة[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]الى اكبر عدد من المسلمين فاذا[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]سألك الله ماذا فعلت لنصرة نبيك ؟[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]تستطيع الاجابة اللهم فاشهد انى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اجتهدت وبلغت 09:52 صباحاً 01/04/2009[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]قول (لاحول ولاقوه الا بالله[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot](
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وأرسلها لأصدقائك أمانه في[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ذمتك ليوم القيام ------ (حسبنا الله[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]ونعم الوكيل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]*​ *ستبدأ هولندا ببث فيلم گرتوني إباحي**
**عن زوجات سيدنا محمد - صلى الله عليه**
**وسلم - يحتوي على مشاهد فاضحة ومشينة**
**، وبما أن التجار في هولندا هددوا النائب**
**البرلماني الذي سمح ببثها أن يقاضوه في**
**حال قاطع المسلمون منتجاتهم وتـــحمــيـــله**
**نتائجها ، لنصرة سيــد الـــبشـــر - عليــه**
**الصلاة والسلام - سيقاطع المـسلمـون فـي**
**گـل أنـحاء العالم گل أنواع الانتاج الهولندي من**
10 **أبريل - 30 مايو لذا نرجو نشر هذه الموضوع**
**الله الله بالمقاطعة** .
**اللهم بلغت اللهم فاشهد**
**رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم**
**أنشر الموقع للعالم**
**حتى تكون قد بلّغت**..

*www.rasoulallah.Net*

**اللهم يا عزيز**
**يا جبار اجعل قلوبنا تخشع من تقواك واجعل عيوننا تدمع من خشيتك *​ *[FONT=&quot]واجعلنا يا رب من أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة


أنا مسلم وسأدافع عن دينى ورسولى وأهل بيته وأصحابه وأهل بيتهم
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## elkholy (25 أبريل 2009)

*fire alerm*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس اتصالات وأريد أن أعمل فى مجال fire alerm
وكاميرات المراقبة
هل هذا المجال يتناسب مع مهندس اتصالات وإن كان يناسبه ارجو وضع ملفات خاصة ببداية الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## اراس الكردي (30 أبريل 2009)

*هام جدا /الاعضاء في قسم السلامة والصحة المهنية*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة و الاخوات الافاضل
هذه الدعوة موجهة الى حضراتكم للمشاركة في نصرة اهلنا في فلسطين
من خلال التفاعل مع المواضيع المطروحة في القسمين

لنبدأ العمل(1): اعادة بناء مساجد غزة ( ساهم بخبرتك)

لنبدأ العمل(2): التعريف بالجرائم التي ارتكبها اليهود في غزة (شارك معنا)

وتقديم اي شكل من اشكال الدعم لاهلنا في فلسطين المحتلة
سواء اكان بالاطلاع على المواضيع المطروحة
او عن طريق تقديم افكار لدعم فلسطين واهلها
او عن طريق اثراء القسم بالمعلومات المفيدة عن العدو الصهيوني
او عن طريق الوثائق التاريخية التي تثبت حق الفلسطينيين في ارضهم
او اي شكل اخر من اشكال الدعم الفعال
الاخوة و الاخوات الكرام
ساهم معنا
ولو بخمس دقائق من وقتك
فلو سخرنا خمس دقائق من وقتنا نحن اعضاء المنتدى
الذي يفوق عددنا 360000 عضو
فان الوقت الممنوح سيكون اكثر من 30000 ساعة
اي اكثر من 1250 يوم يخصص لفلسطين
بمجرد منحك اياها 5 دقائق من وقتك
اخي الكريم ، اختي الفاضلة
سارعوا الى تقديم يد العون الى هذا الشعب الصامد
سارعوا الى المشاركة في استرجاع الحق المغصوب
سارعوا لتكونو جنودا ذائدين عن الحق​*


----------



## rak4ever (3 مايو 2009)

*British Safety Council*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحقيقة حبيت استفسر عن كورسات British Safety Council حد فيكم ماخذ شي 

لاني ماخذ level 2 in supervising safely

فاذا في حد عنده فكره يخبرنا ويزاه الله خير 

شكرا


----------



## sayed00 (29 مايو 2009)

*Integrated Management Systems نظام الادارة المتكاملة*

اخوانى

السلام عليكم

بداية الجميع يتطلع الى تطبيق اخر ما توصلت الية الانظمة العالمية

الكثير يبذل مجهود كبير فى تطبيق انظمة ادارة الجودة 9001
و الكثير مطبق ال18001 والـ 14001 و 17025 ووووو لكن

كيف كان كم المجهود المبذول و يبذل فى تطبيق هذه الانظمة من تطبيق و مسؤوليات كل على حدا و اجراءات لكل نظام و سياسة لكل نظام وووووو

طيب اية رايكم ندمج كل هذه الانظمة فى نظام واحد و نوفر المجهود الكبير المتفرق و كذلك الاموال التى تصرف على كل نظام على حدا فى مجهود واحد

الموضوع بالتفاصيل كامله 

من هنا

تحياتى لكم


----------



## RAYAN AL-DERAAN (4 يونيو 2009)

*دورات*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اسعد الله اوقات الجميع بكل خير 

ياليت من حضرات الساده الكرام افداتي بالدورات عن ehs السلامه والصحه البيئيه المتوفره بدوله الكويت ؟
وشاكر لكم افادتي بذلك


----------



## khalgiboy (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم​ 
كيف الحال ياهل المنتدى ​ 
شباب في احد يعرف مهعد خاص في دراسة السلامة المهنية في مصر او الاردن او اي دولة ​ 
اذا في احد يعرف شي عن المعاهد ياليت يسجل لنا اسمة ورقم تلفونة واذا كان له رابط على شبكة النت ​ 
وتقبلو فائق احترامي وتقديري ​


----------



## تقنيه المراقبه (12 يونيو 2009)

*كيف تحمي منزلك من السرقه والحريق*

الحارس المنزلي ضد السرقه والحريق
مؤسسه تقنيه المراقبه
www.tsss.com.sa
حمل كتيب التشغيل بالعربي​


----------



## حمدطيب (13 يونيو 2009)

*mobile equipment safety (driving)*

*I am interested to study about general mobile equipment safety awareness 
so please any one have presntation power point arbic and english or notes vidio or*​


----------



## hashemspc (25 يونيو 2009)

*عمليات الإنقاذ*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
ممكن من السادة الأفاضل إذا حد عنده مواد تخص أعمال الإنقاذ او يدلنا على مواقع بها هذه المواد

على سبيل المثال تشكيل طاقم الانقاذ و أدوات الإنقاذ

إنقاذ مصاب من ارتفاعات كالسقالات او معلق من ارتفاعات

انقاذ مصاب داخل تسرب مواد كيماوية

انقاذ من وعاء مغلق

انقاذ من مبنى تحت ظروف دخان او حريق

و عسى الله ان يجعل هذا العلم فى ميزان حسناتكم و ينفعنا به

و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ابوجنـا (27 يونيو 2009)

*مدى خطورة انظمة التهوية و air ducts*

الأخوة الكرام ارجوا المساعدة أحتاج معلومات عن ....

شروط السلامة المتعلقة بالتهــــــوية, وشروطها بالمستشفيات ؟.
* مدى خطر نقل الأمراض عن طريق التهوية خصوصا اذا كان التهويه تشمل المختبرات الطبية. .

* ما علاقة التهوية بالتطفئة الأوتماتيكية , ؟



يديكم العافية:28:


----------



## zeyadturk (30 يونيو 2009)

*Risk register for OFFSHORE works*

:11ear all,

Can any one help me to have a some doc of risk register for OFFSHORE works.

Thanks in Help,
Zeyad :75:


----------



## alahbabi (8 يوليو 2009)

*الرجاء المساعده عاجل جدااااا*

ممكن احد يعطيني نماذج من اختبارات القبول في كليت الأمن والسلامه او الأطفاؤ والسلامه 
وشكرا


----------



## نجمم (19 يوليو 2009)

*جاري البحث عن osha 501, 500*

هل يوجد اي معهد يقدم دراسة ال 
osha 501, 500
في البحرين او الشرقية :1:


----------



## Raied43 (20 يوليو 2009)

*ممكن تساعدوني ...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


كيفكم يا اعضاء المنتدى

انا شاب متخرج من الثانوية العامة ولم اتوفق في الدخول الى الجامعة

وسمعت من اقاربي عن دورة اوشا ( Osha ) وحاب اسئل ماهي افضل دورة في الأوشا ؟؟؟

وكم تكلفتها ؟؟؟

واين تقام هذي الدورة ؟؟؟

حيث سمعت من شخص انو اخذ جميع المستويات وتبلغ ثلاثة مستويات وجاته عروض من عدة دول ومن ظمنها

( كندا - الامرات العربية المتحدة - بريطانيا - امريكا - السعودية - المانيا )

حيث انو اخذ شهادة جامعية بالانتساب في قسم الأدارة


وشكرا


----------



## ابو خاالد (3 أغسطس 2009)

*مساعده بخصوص مواصفات أدوات السلامة الشخصية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..........

طلبي ياأخوان إذا كان ممكن من الأشخاص ذوي الخبرة في مواصفات ومتطلبات ادوات الحماية الشخصية للعاملين ppe من خوذ سلامة وملابس عمل مواد كيميائية واجهزة تنفس ونظارت سلامة واحذية سلامة ....ألخ تكون معتمدة من جهات عالمية مثل ce en ansi او عناوين شركات مصنعه لها سواء امريكية أو اوربية وتعرض كتالوجات لها
ولكم الشكر.


----------



## masd2006 (5 أغسطس 2009)

*ما هي المواصفات القياسيه للوحات التحذيرية علي محولات الكهرباء*

اريد الافاده عن هذه المعلومه-- وهي المواصفات القياسيه للوحات التحذيريه التي تعلق علي محولات الكهرباء عاليه الجهد فهل يوجد شكل او standard واتمني لو يكون في صوره لهذه للوحات وهل يوجد ايضا مواصفات ثابته للوحه الاسعافات الاوليه عند الصدمه الكهربيه تعلق علي المحولات ايضا وما هي ابعادها وشكرا لقراءه سؤالي واعلم ان الاجابه عند اساتذتي وذوي الخبره في هذا المنتدي الرائع والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله


----------



## ابوعبدالسلام محمد (15 أغسطس 2009)

*قواعد السلامة العامة في شهر رمضان المبارك1430هـ 2009*

​صباح الخير أو مساء الخير​​115​​قواعد السلامة العامة في شهر رمضان المبارك ​ General Safety Rules: During Ramadan 
​​مبارك عليكم جميعاً شهر الرحمة والمغفرة ودمتم جميعاً سالمين غانمين.​قال الله سبحانه و تعالى في سورة الحج الآية 32 :{ ذَٰلِكَ وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ}.​​أنتهز هذه الفرصة السعيدة لأبارك لكم جميعاً قدوم شهر رمضان المبارك. واسأل الله أن يبلغنا جميعاً إياه ، كما اسأله أن يجعلنا جميعاً ممن يصومه ويقومه إيماناً واحتسابا، وأن يجعلنا ووالدينا وأهلينا وجميع المسلمين من الفائزين ومن عتقائه في هذا الشهر الفضيل من النار. وأن يعيده علينا وعليكم وعلى جميع المسلمين عامةً بالخير واليُمن والبركات والنصر والتمكين.
وقفة مهمة جداً:
رمضان في هذه السنة يختلف تماماً عن السنوات الماضية .فيأتينا هذه السنة في فصل الصيف ومع شدة الحرارة ، وكذلك معظم الناس في إجازات وسفر وراحة . والأمر الآخر المهم : أنه لا يوجد فيه مدارس ولا جامعات ولا مراكز تدريب . فتجد معظم أهل البيت في سهر دائم بالليل ونوم عميق بالنهار!. وهذا سوف يحدث تناقض رهيب جداً بين توازن الأسرة في الزيارات والراحة والخلود إلى النوم . ومن هذا المنطلق المهم والخطير فإنه يتوجب على كل شخص على رأس العمل سواء في الدوام العادي أو دوام الورديات ال 8 ساعات أو دوام ال 12 ساعة ، أن يضع خطه ثابته بطلباته وطلبات أهلة وبيته ولزياراته ولنومه قبل بداية هذا الشهر العظيم ويكون حازماً في ذلك، ويهيء الجو المناسب لذلك ويشعر أهله ومن هم حوله بأهمية هذا الهدف وهذه الخطة الوقائية السليمة.

قواعد السلامة في قيادة السيارات والمركبات في شهر رمضان الكريم:
1- تأكد من سلامة السيارة وجميع محركاتها ومائها وزيتها وبنزينها، وسريان مفعول رخصة السيارة والسير.
2- تأكد من جودة الكوابح (الفرامل بنوعيها/ الرجل واليد).
3- تأكد من وجود وسائل السلامة بسيارتك وأنها بحالة جيدة.
4- تأكد من سلامة الإطارات ،وضغط الهواء بها،وكذلك الإطار الاحتياطي.
5- تأكد من نظافة سيارتك وخاصة الزجاج الأمامي والخلفي والمرايات.
6- تأكد من حمولة سيارتك وأنها مثبته جيداً.
7- تأكد من الأنوار الأمامية والخلفية والإشارات وإضاءة الفرامل وأنها جميعها تعمل بصورة جيدة .
8- تأكد من جودت حزام السلامة وطبقه على نفسك و على الجميع، فإنه من وسائل السلامة الوقائية.
9- تأكد من تثبيت مقاعد الأطفال في الأماكن الخاصة بها وتكون أحزمة السلامة بها بحالة جيدة.​يتبع2


----------



## amirbrun (26 أغسطس 2009)

*طلب مساعدة*

انا بصدد تحضير شهادة ماستر في إدارة أنظمة الجودة ، السلامة و الصحة و البيئة ، و خلال هذا التكوين نقوم بإعداد مذكرة تخرج و مناقشة أمام لجنة أساتذة و لحد الآن لم أختر موضوع المذكرة ، فهل من أخ كريم ينصحني أو يدلني على موضوع مهم لدراسته و شكرا.


----------



## علي الخزمري (26 أغسطس 2009)

*تأثير الغازات المنبعثه من مصانع الحديد*


اخواني.....

اعمل على دراسة تأثير مصانع الحديد ( سحب او جلفنه او تشكيل ) على البيئة المحيطه من كل النواحي سواء كان تأثيرا على البشر او على المباني او الموارد البيئيه .........

اتمنى ان اجد لديكم اي مصدر قد استفيد منه او اي مقالة مزوده بمراجع علميه معتمده......

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zageng (31 أغسطس 2009)

*material safety data sheet*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله لكل أصدقائنا الموجودين
أولا كل سنة وأنتم طيبيين بمناسبة رمضان 
ثانيا أنا محتاج ضروري منكم msds بالعربي بالنسبة لزيت القطع (تبريد) و الورنيش أرجوا منكم الإفادة لإحتياجي لهم بشدة


----------



## salman080 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*أحد عنده فكرة,,,,,,,,,,*

الاخوةالاعزاء ,,,,,,,,,,,اعضاء المنتدى
فيه أحد عنده فكرة عن مواصفات نوافذ السلامة في المباني والتي يمكن استخدامها بدلا من شباك الحرامي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## tomasz (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*براءة اختراع اردنية لتنقية الهواء من غبار الاسمنت*

تمكن اردني من تسجيل براءة اختراع هي الأولى من نوعها بعنوان محطة لحماية البيئة وتخليص الهواء من غبار مصانع الاسمنت.

ووصف فايز محمد ضمرة اختراعه انه عبارة عن تصميمات جديدة لتخليص الهواء من غبار الاسمنت ويستخدم فيها الفلتر الحجري والمائي وغرف غسيل الهواء لتحل محل الفلاتر النسيجية التي تستعمل حاليا في مصانع الاسمنت ويستهلك كمية قليلة من الماء.

وأشار الى انه وبهذه الطريقة نتمكن من جمع الغبار الصادر من المصانع وتحويله الى مكعبات طين لا ينتج عن استعمالها اية نفايات بيئية مضرة من دون الحاجة الى سدود او برك ماء لجمع المياه المستعملة.

وقال ان هذه الطريقة تحل مشكلة تشكل خطرا على صحة الانسان وبيئته وتقلل من قيمة المبالغ التي تصرف على الفلاتر النسيجية التي تستعمل حاليا في المصانع.

وعن الجدوى الاقتصادية للاختراع قال انه سيساهم في تشجيع الاستثمار في صناعة الاسمنت, مشيرا ان ان من اهداف الاختراع تحويل صناعة الاسمنت من صناعة ملوثة للبيئة وخطرة على صحة الانسان الى رفيقة بالبيئة.

واضاف ان من فوائد الاختراع ايضا المحافظة على صحة الانسان ووقايته من الامراض الناتجة عن غبار الاسمنت والفوسفات والمحافظة على البيئة وجمالها ومنع تلوث المياه الجوفية والمحافظة على الاجهزة الدقيقة والحساسة والاجهزة الكهربائية.

يذكر ان ضمرة حصل على شهادة الموافقة المبدئية على الاختراع صادرة من وزارة الصناعة والتجارة نهاية الشهر الماضي ونشر اختراعه في الجريدة الرسمية بعنوان "محطة لحماية البيئة وتخليص الهواء من غبار مصانع الاسمنت والكلنكر".

الموضوع الاصلي على الرابط http://www.a-tomasz.com/VB/show.php?main=1&id=59


----------



## ahmedyani (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*ياجماعة هااااااااااااااام ادخلوا ارجوكم بسرررررررررررررعة*

ياجماعة انا من مصر وجديد في السلامة والصحة المهنية وتم اختياري لوضع بعض مناقصات من ضمنها بدلة مجابهة الحريق وليس بدلة اختراق حريق فوجدت بعض الموردين يعترض علي بند من البنود وهو ان تكون البدلة حاصلة علي 
 en 469 : 2006 ويقول لا يوجد اي ان بهذا الرقم ولكني وجدت علي النت مواصفات لبعض الشركات تؤكد ان هناك اي ان بنفس الرقم السابق لعام 2006 ولكن طبقا للكود الايرلندي
سؤالي الان 
ما هو الاي ان وهل كل بلد لها اي ان خاص بها 
ثانيا هل يفرق الاي ان لكل سنة علي حده 
ارجو الرد بسررررررررررررررررررررررررعه حتي اتمكن من اتخاذ القرار


----------



## salman080 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

*لو سمحتوا,,,,,,,*

عاجل

السلام عليكم ,,,,,,,,,,,
ماأدري فيه برنامج أو قاعدة بيانات للمواد الكيميائية الخطرة بحيث يتم ادخال اسم المادة الكيميائية او
رمزها ليعطيك معلومات كاملة عنها وكيفية التعامل معها وخاصة عند تعرضها لحريق .

مع الشكر وسرعة الافادة لو سمحتوا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pressure (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*Fire Fighting Program*

السلام عليكم

أنا مهندس ميكانيك وأعمل في مجال fire fighting وأبحث عن برنامج ممتاز للحسابات الهيدروليكيه فهل بامكانكم توفيره لي بعد اذنكم؟؟؟؟

وشاكر لكم حسن تعاونكم الدائم


----------



## zidan55 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*ممكن استفسار من اخوني الاعضاء*

_السلام عليكم مرحبا بي اخوني الاعظاء اريد مساعد من كل اخوني الاعظاء عن كيفية كتاب عن _
_ تقرير حادث مهني _

_ مع جزيل الشكراااا_


----------



## mtm_2050 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلامه والصحه البيئيه فى التعدين والمناجم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو افادتى بشأن موصفات السلامه والصحه المهنيه الخاصه بالتعدين والمناجم حيث اننى اعمل كمهندس مناجم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## checker6677 (30 أكتوبر 2009)

*تقارير التفتيش و طرق إدخال البيانات*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته الرجاء من المهندسين الكرام تزويدي بنماذج لتقارير التفتيش علي تطبيق شروط السلامة و الصحة المهنية:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## zidan55 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*ممكن العلامات الارشاديه*

سلام عليكم اخوني ممكن العلامات الارشاديه ارجو كل من العضاء بي الاشتركان 

يفدون بي بعض لفتات الارشادية السلامة المهنية لكي نستفدو جزكم الله خيرااااا
http://www.arabicsafety.com/safetysigns.html​


----------



## elgammal plaza (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلامة في الراجل البخارية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نريد المشاركة في التحدث عن السلامة في الراجل البخارية


----------



## ابوعبدالسلام محمد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*خـطر العـنـف الفردي والأسري والاجتماعي*

موضوع منقول لأهميته وللفائدة للجميع وللقضاء على خطر العنف.​ 

..............................................................................................................​ 

بشرى سارة بشرى سارة​ 

أخي الكريم / أختي الكريمة​ 

السَّلامُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَةُ اللهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ​ 

صباح الخـــيرأو مساء الخير​ 

{ تقـرأ في هـــذا الكتاب الذي يعتبر الأول من نوعـــه }​ 

قواعد الأمن والســــــــــــــــلامة في القضاء على خـطر العـنـف الفردي والأسري والاجتماعي​ 

Security and safety rules: in the Eradication of Violence individual, family and social ​ 


هذا الكتاب هو الأول من نوعه بموضوعة الحيوي وتخصصه العصري وبعـمـقـه البحثي والمعرفي التي جميعها تلامس جوانب أساسية ومهمه في حياة الفرد والأسرة والمجتمع.​ 

وكيف أن الأساسيات المطلوبة لأمن وسلامة الفرد والأسرة والمجتمع كفيلة بإذن الله في القضاء على جميع مخاطر العنف وصوره وأشكالة وتساهم مساهمة فعالة في تضميد الجراع ووقف النزيف وتسلية المحزونين والمكلومين والمحرومين،وكذلك التغلب على مشاعر الحرمان والإنطواء والأمراض النفسية والمعنوية والجسدية.​ 

يسعى هذا البحث إلى مواجهة الواقع وتبويب الحياة والأفكار والمناهج ومخرجاتها بنظره عصرية جريئة ومفيدة وحساسة تخاطب الجنسين وجميع طبقات المجتمع. ومراعياً لثوابت الأمة وتميزها ونهضتها وشموخها وأخلاقها ومبادئها. ويظفي كذلك هذا البحث الإندماج الأسري والإجتماعي في قوالب مشرقة تحيط بها الرحمة وتتخللها المودة والعطف والتلاحم وشعارها التضحية وسمو الأخلاق ووالوصول للأهداف المروجه وأهمها التسامح الفردي والأسري والإجتماعي.​ 

و حب لأخيك ماتحبه لنفسك. ​ 

المؤلف / محمد بن علي المطوع. ​ 

...................................................................................​ 

أخي القارئ ساهم في إحتساب الأجر في نشره توزيعه والدعاية له لنقضي على جميع أسباب العنف وصوره وأشكاله وآلامه وأحزانه.​ 

والدال على الخير كفاعله.​ 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<​


----------



## مراقب سلامة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*عاجل جدا ايهما أفضل*

أستفسار بين وظيفتين مشرف سلامة ووظيفة مسؤول امن وسلامة مالفرق وايهماأعلى وأيهما مستقبلة جيد
وشكرا لكم


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (12 نوفمبر 2009)

*Msds*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل يوجد موقع عن المواد الكيميائية باللغة العربية من حيث msds


----------



## ibrahim Abass (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*Ghs*

Globally Harmonized System of Classification and Labelling of Chemicals 


http://www.unece.org/trans/danger/publi/ghs/ghs_rev02/02files_e.html


----------



## ibrahim Abass (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*GHS Pictograms*

http://www.unece.org/trans/danger/publi/ghs/pictograms.html


----------



## alakraamuntaser (15 نوفمبر 2009)

ارغب بتعلم تصميم انظمة اطفاء الحريق باستخدام السبرنكلرات وليس لدي رنامج تصميم لذا كيف يمكن تصميم نظام اطفاء باستخدام القوانين الهدروليكية والمعدلات اللازمة مع التنويه الى الشروط الواجب مراعاتها بالنسبة للابعاد بين السبرنكلرات مثلا والمضخة والصمامات - ارجو المساعدة

شكرا لكم


----------



## فتوح (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*ما هي الدورات التدريبية وبرامج الكمبيوتر المؤهلة لمهندس السلامة والصحة المهنية*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير جميعا
جئناكم لنأخذ من معرفكم وعلومكم
زادكم الله علما وتقى
فتحنا موضوع في الملتقى العام اسمه" دردشة .... على المصطبة" حيث نشرب الشاي ندردش مع بعضنا البعض في امورنا عامة وكان النقاش الأخير حول كيفية حصول الخريج على عمل وكيف يؤهل نفسه لذلك" وطبعا لابد للمهندس من دورات وبرامج كمبيوتر كل في تخصصه
ويقول المولى عز وجل 
فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ(سورة النحل (43)، وسورة الأنبياء آية (7))
فجئناكم اهل العلم والاختصاص 
والسؤال هو ما هي الدورات التدريبية العامة والدورات التدريبية الأكثر تخصصا 
وبرامج الكمبيوتر العامة والبرامج التخصصية 
وان أمكن ذكر درجة اهميتها فبماذا يبدأ من باب الأولى فالأولى
التي لابد لمهندسي السلامة والصحة المهنية الحصول عليها ليعد نفسه اعدادا جيدا

رابط موضوع الدردشة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t163478-68.html#post1377310
اتمنى مشاركتكم مع شرب الشاي على المصطبة
خاصة ان ورقة العمل لم ننتهي منها بعد فلا تحرمونا انسكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
​


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*ممكن مساعده*

ياشباب انا اشتغلت جديد فى مكتب ومطلوب منى اقوم بعمل حاجه زى safety policy المهم انا عايز حد يكلمنى عن عناصر الموضوع دا ممكن او يقول لى احاطه عنه 
احنا بنعمل لحام وانسبكشن واعمال التراكيب انا اساسا جديد فى الشغل


----------



## mo7amd (4 يناير 2010)

*استفسار عن السلامه في مركز خدمه وصيانه السيارات*

السلام عليكم 
اود المساعده في الحصول على ملفات تدريببيه او safety talk
او اي ملفات لها علاقه بالسلامه المهنيه بمركز خدمه للسيارات حيث انه يحتوي على كثير من الانشطه 
مثل اللحام والميكانيكا وورشه النجاره ومخازن للوقود وورشه للدهان.....الخ


----------



## mo7amd (10 يناير 2010)

*استفسار عن تسلق الابراج*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله اعضاء المنتدى الجميل
عندي استفسار عن الطريقه الامنه لتسلق ابراج الاتصالات التي يجب مراعاتها بواسطه مهندسي الاتصالات عند عمل صيانع بتلك الابراج ​


----------



## ك انوس (10 يناير 2010)

*الى مشرفنا الغالي ربنا يبارك فيه*

مشرفنا الغالي بارك الله فيه اريد ان اتعرف ماهو (fire proofing) الموجود بشركات البترول واين اجد معلومات عنه وماهو الفرق بينه وبين(fire wall) وايضا (cold isolation) واين اجد ايضا هذه المعلومات ؟ولك منى اطيب المنى مهندس انس


----------



## almoj (13 يناير 2010)

*مهندسي السلامة وأصحاب الخبرة في السلامة*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*الأخوة مهندسي السلامة واصحاب الخبرة في هذا المجال*

*أرغب في تطوير خبراتي ومهاراتي حيث انني أعمل في *

*أحد الشركات الكبرى في السعودية في قسم مكافحة الحريق*

*وأرغب في أخذ دورات عن السلامة الصناعية،،،وقد قرأت في هذا المنتدى*

*عن دورة نيبوش وقرأت عنه في منتديات مشابهه انها صعبة وتحتاج*

*الى خبرة ودراسة وتدريب مكثف وخطر في بالي ان امشي بالتدرج*

*في أخذ دورات السلامة حتى انتهي الى دورة نيبوش*

*ماهي الدورات التي تنصحونني بها ومن أين أبدا في دورات السلامة*

*شكرا لكم مقدما*​


----------



## مراقب سلامة (14 يناير 2010)

*أفيدونا للأهمية من كل النواحي عن كيمانول بالجبيل*

اللة يوفق الجميع وبأنتظار ردكم الكريم جزاكم اللة خير​


----------



## علي حسين اليحيا (17 يناير 2010)

*ممكن تساعدوني*

صباح الخير للجميع
حاب ادرس دورة الاوشاء بس مو عارف من وين ابتدي ممكن تفيدوني واذا ممك المنهج بشكل كامل با العربي
مع خالص الشكر:31:


----------



## lan_ometa (28 يناير 2010)

*هل هناك شهادة معتمدة؟*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
أنا اخصائي سلامة و صحة مهنية حاصل على بكالوريوس علوم و تربية قسم الطبيعة و الكيمياء
و أستفسر عن إمكانية وجود كليات أو معاهد تمنح درجة بكالوريوس الهندسة في مجال السلامة أو أية درجات عليا و دراسات متخصصة تثري مستواي العلمي المعتمد


----------



## عبد الغفور ديدي (7 فبراير 2010)

*الوقاية والأمن الصناعي*

في أواخر القرن الماضي تجلت أهمية علم الوقاية والأمن الصناعي الذي تمخض عن التقدم المذهل الذي شهدته الميادين الصناعية المختلفة خاصة في الدول الثمانية الكبار, فالأخطار الصناعية المتزايدة تسببت في حوادث راح خسارتها الكثير من الأنفس والأموال والمنشآت مما استدعى وضع احتياطات وقائية وسياجات أمنية .
وهذا العلم يقوم على توفير الوقاية من الحوادث التي يتعرض لعا العمال و المنشآت فهو مقتبس من الحكمة القائلة الوقاية خير من العلاج , فالوقاية( hygiène): هي منع وقوع الحوادث والاصابات بالنسبة للعمال والمنشآت أما الأمن الصناعي sécurité industrielle ) ):فهو توفير ظروف عمل خالية من المخاطر والحوادث المفاجئة للمحافظة على صحة العمال وسلامتهم المهنية .


----------



## KHALID69 (8 فبراير 2010)

*ادارة التغيير فى ادارة منظومة السلامة والصحة المهنية*

تعتبر ادارة التغيير فى ادارة منظومة السلامة والصحة المهنية مهمة فى تنظيم ادارة السلامة حيث:- اولا / يجب تقييم اثر عمليات التغيير الداخلية المتعلقة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية ، وهنالك نوعين من التغيير فى الادارة :-
1/ تغيير داخلى اى داخل المنشأة ( المنظمة )ويشمل :-
* تعيين موظفين جدد.
* تغيير ناشئ عن عمليات جديدة 
* عمليات اواساليب عمل جديدة 
* تغيير فى الهيكل التنظيمى للمنشأة 
* حيازات جديدة
2/ تغيير خارجى من خارج المنشأة وتتمثل فى :-
* تعديل القوانين واللوائح الوطنية 
* عمليات الدمج التنظيمية 
* التطور فى المعارف والتكنولوجيا المتعلقة بالسلامة والصحة المهنية 
ثانيا / ينبغى القيام بتحديد المخاطر واجراء تقييم للاخطار قبل الشروع فى اى تغيير او قبل ادخال اساليب عمل او مواد او عمليات او آلات جديدة . وينبغى القيام بهذا التقييم عن طريق استشارة واشراك العمال وممثليهم ولجنة السلامة والصحة المهنية عند الاقتضاء.
ثالثا/ ينبغى عند تنفيذ قرار التغيير التأكد من ان جميع الافراد المتأثرين بالمنشأة قد تلقوا المعلومات والتدريب على النحو الصحيح.

وبهذا تكون ادارة التغيير ليس المقصود بها تغيير ادارات او موظفين او مدراء بقدر ما هى عملية مهمة فى سلم التطور الاقتصادرى للمنشأة ، وتتطلب عملية التغيير :-
1/ المال اللازم للتغيير 
2/ الوقت المطلوب لانجاح التغيير 
3/ الكفاءات المناسبة للقيام باعباء التغيير


----------



## ميرندا ليمون (10 فبراير 2010)

*اخوي الصقعبي حياك*

سلام عليكم
وشخباركم يا اهل الملتقى

اخوي الصقعبي بغيتك تفيدني بموضوع

انة بو سارة من البحرين وحبيت استفسر منك عن معاهد تدرس برامج الصحة والسلامة
خبرك اكبر شهادة عندنا بالبحرين هي النيبوش وغيرها ما فيه .

فيا ريت انك تفيدني لو تسمح وتساعدني
العزيمة موجودة حتى لو كانت الدراسة بالسعودية


----------



## البدوية? (10 فبراير 2010)

*الخوف من أنفلونزا الخنازير يتراجع لكن الخطر لا يزال قائما*

رغم الاعتقاد السائد مؤخرا بأن أنفلونزا​H1N1 لم تعد منتشرة بشدة في أي من الولايات الأمريكية والعالم، لا زالت هناك التهابات جديدة مستمرة الحدوث، ومعدل الوفيات لا يزال عاليا حسب التقارير الأخيرة لمركز التحكم بالأمراض CDC.

وقد ذكرت واحدة من إحصائيات هارفارد أن حوالي نصف الشعب الأمريكي يؤمن أن مشكلة هذه الأنفلونزا قد انتهت، وثلثهم فقط ما زال يخشى وجودها، وهذا ما يفسر امتناع ثلاثة من أصل أربعة أشخاص عن تلقي اللقاح المضاد لهذا المرض الوبائي.

وتظهر إحصائيات مركز التحكم بالأمراض أن موجة هذا المرض لموسمي الخريف والشتاء قد تراجعت عن حدها الأقصى، كما تراجع عدد المرضى المراجعين لعيادات الأطباء والمصابين بأعراض الأنفلونزا خلال الأسابيع الثلاثة الماضية عن عتبة المعايير الوبائية. وفي نفس تلك المدة الزمنية زاد عدد الوفيات الناجمة عن ذات الرئة والأنفلونزا عن الحد الذي تعتبره إحصائيات CDC وباءا موسميا.

وحيث أنه لم تعتبر الأنفلونزا مسوؤلة عن تلك الوفيات، إلا أن هذا العدد والتقارير الخاصة بتسع حالات، لأطفال قضوا بعد الإصابة بأنفلونزا H1N1، خلال الأسبوع الأخير من شهر كانون الثاني/ يناير الماضي، أعاد إلى الأذهان أن هذه الأنفلونزا مازالت تسبب القلق للناس وتمرضهم، بل ربما تكون السبب في موت عدد منهم.

وقد صرحت الدكتورة آن شوشات، رئيسة قسم أمراض الجهاز التنفسي في مركز التحكم بالأمراض: "لا يزال هذا الفيروس يحوم حولنا، ومازال الناس يقبلون على المستشفيات للعلاج، وقد لا يشفى بعضهم. وانتشاره المستمر يعرض أولئك الأشخاص الذين لم يتلقوا اللقاح للإصابة."

ولا تتوقع شوشات حدوث إصابات كثيرة أخرى بأنفلونزا H1N1، إلا أن استمرار انتشار مسببات المرض قد يزيد في المدة الزمنية المحتملة لانتهائه.

وقد أظهر استطلاع أجرته الـ CDC، خلال الأسبوع الأخير من شهر كانون الثاني/ يناير الماضي، أن حوالي 70 مليون شخص من سكان الولايات المتحدة، قد تم تطعيمهم ضد هذا النوع من الأنفلونزا خلال عام 2009، وأكدت معلومات قاطعة أن 61 مليون جرعة من التي تم إعطاؤها، أثبتت سلامة هذا اللقاح.

يذكر أن استطلاعا للمركز أظهر أن 37 في المائة من الأطفال الذين تلقوا الجرعة الأولى من اللقاح، أتموا الجرعة الثانية منه، والتي بدونها يعتبر الطفل غير منيع ضد هذا المرض، لذا فقد حثت الدكتورة شوشات الآباء على إتمام المرحلة الثانية من تطعيم أبنائهم لحمايتهم من الإصابة بالمرض ."CNN"

للأمانة هذا الموضوع منقول من موقع أسنانكا

http://www.asnanaka.com​


----------



## safety113 (11 فبراير 2010)

*اجراءات الامان للتعامل مع المواد المشعة ملف بور بوينت للتحميل*

[FONT=&quot]اجراءات الامان للتعامل مع المواد المشعة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ملف بور بوينت للتحميل[/FONT]


​ [FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]​


----------



## حوسة دارين (13 فبراير 2010)

*استفسار عن دورة الاوشا بالشرقية*

أريد ان احصل على تدريب في دورة الاوشا
لمن عندهم الخبره في السعوديه وبالتحديد في الشرقية​


----------



## أبوميرة (17 فبراير 2010)

*محاضرات بيئية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته 

اخواني .... لا اري هنا الكثير من الاهتمام بالبيئة .. 

ابحث عن محاضرة بسيطة ... وسهلة ومباشرة في مضمونها ومحتوها عن مشاكل 

الطاقة .... اعادة التصنيع .. تسرب المواد الضارة للتربة ... 

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## word86life (20 فبراير 2010)

*الرجاء الدخول لمن لديه خلفية عن ....*

السلام عليكم 
بالله عليكم ايها الاخوة الاعزاء مساعدتى فى ايجاد تقرير مفصل عن شروط الامن و السلامة فى الحفر و التفجير ....
ومن عنده هذا الموضوع الرجاء باجابتى فى اسرع وقت ممكن 
ان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه ... و السلام عليكم


----------



## أبوبدر المبدع (22 فبراير 2010)

*الرجاء الدخول هام جدا*

إخواني أعضاء المنتدى

صباحكم/مساءكم خيروبركة

اتمنى التكرم بتزويدي بالمواصفات الفنية لأجهزة القياس التالية:-

1- قياس شدة الصوت.

2- قياس شدة الإضاءة

3- جهاز قياس الغازات مثل cl2,co,ch4,o2,h2s

4-جهاز قياس الإشعاعات 

ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## aseer elshoq (23 فبراير 2010)

*طلب معايير وقياسات يتم من خلالها تقييم بيئة العمل حسب نوع المنشأة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في موضوع اكتيير زاعجني في تقييم بيئة العمل
وهو عدم معرفة المعايير والقياسات الواجب مراعاتها والتحقيق فيها في الورش الصناعية
إذا في نماذج يمكن المفتش أن يعتمد عليها ومقاييس محددة للعوامل الفيزيائية والكيميائية والعومل الاخري التي تقاس في بيئة العمل
وحبيت أطلب مساعدتكم في هالموضوع

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
​


----------



## سينير (24 فبراير 2010)

*Fireproofing in plants*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


سأقوم بتقديم عرض عن (fireproofing in plants) مقاومة الحرائق في المصانع

لمدة يوم واحد ولكن تنقصني بعض المصادر والصور 

اتمنى من بعض الاخوة من من لدية بعض التفاصيل ان يفيدنا في هذا المنتدى الجميل


:11::11::11:


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (27 فبراير 2010)

*طلب قانون الصحه والسلامه المهنيه العراقي*

طلب من جميع الأخوه الي عنده قانون الصحه والسلامه المهنيه العراقي يزودني بيه واكون شاكر وممنون


----------



## بلقاسم333 (27 فبراير 2010)

*مساعدة*

الرجاء إفادتي بدراسات سابقة حول مباديء السلامة وعلاقتها بحوادث العمل لدى عمال الشبكة الكهربائية 
مشكورين


----------



## ha21 (1 مارس 2010)

*معهد السلامة و الصحة المهنية في الاردن /عمان*

*برنامج إعداد مشرفي السلامة*​
*الفئة المستهدفة*


· الحاصلون على شهادة الثانوية العامة بكافة فروعها.


· خريجو معاهد ومراكز التدريب المهني وإعداد الفنيين


*الوثائق المطلوبة*


· صورة البطاقة الشخصية أو جواز السفر.


· صورة مصدقة عن الشهادة.


*الرسوم التدريبية*


· 350 دينار للأفراد


· 750 دينار للأفراد من الشركات و المؤسسات المحلية.


· 1500 دينارللأفراد الموفدين من الخارج.


*مكان تقديم الخدمة: *


· معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية.


*المدة اللازمة للإنجاز:*


· التسجيل المباشر: ساعة واحدة.


· لغايات المخاطبات مع المؤسسات والشركات المحلية: أسبوع واحد.


*الإجراءات:*


· مراجعة / مخاطبة معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية 


· تعبئة نموذج طلب الالتحاق


· دفع الرسوم التدريبية.​


*برنامج اعتماد أخصائيي السلامة والصحة المهنية*


*الفئة المستهدفة*


· خريجو الجامعات من الكليات العلمية(طب/هندسة /علوم /زراعة/صيدلة)


*الوثائق المطلوبة*


· صورة البطاقة الشخصية أو جواز السفر.


· صورة مصدقة عن الشهادة الجامعية.


· وثيقة إثبات ممارسة العمل في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية.


*الرسوم التدريبية*


· 400 دينار للمشارك


*مكان تقديم الخدمة: *


· معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية.


*المدة اللازمة للإنجاز:*


· التسجيل المباشر: ساعة واحدة.


· لغايات المخاطبات مع المؤسسات والشركات المحلية: أسبوع واحد.


*الإجراءات:*


· مراجعة / مخاطبة معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية 


· تعبئة نموذج طلب الالتحاق


· دفع الرسوم التدريبية.​


*برنامج اعتماد فنيي السلامة والصحة المهنية*


*الفئة المستهدفة*


· الحاصلون على شهادة الثانوية العامة بكافة فروعها.


*الوثائق المطلوبة*


· خريجو معاهد ومراكز التدريب المهني


· صورة البطاقة الشخصية أو جواز سفر.


· صورة مصدقة عن الشهادة العلمية.


*· *وثيقة إثبات ممارسة العمل في مجال 


*الرسوم التدريبية*


· 320 دينار للمشارك


*مكان تقديم الخدمة *


· معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية.


*المدة اللازمة للإنجاز*


· التسجيل المباشر: ساعة واحدة.


· لغايات المخاطبات مع المؤسسات والشركات المحلية: أسبوع واحد.


*الإجراءات:*


· مراجعة / مخاطبة معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية 


· تعبئة نموذج طلب الالتحاق


· دفع الرسوم التدريبية.​


*دورات التدريبية القصيرة (12 **–** 40) ساعة تدريب.*


*الفئة المستهدفة*


· الراغبون في رفع كفاءتهم في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية 


· المرشحون من الشركات والمؤسسات لرفع كفاءتهم في مجال السلامة والصحة المهنية.


*الوثائق المطلوبة*


· صورة البطاقة الشخصية أو جواز اسفر.


· كتاب ترشيح الشركة/ المؤسسة


· 40 دينار للمشارك في الأسبوع أو جزء من الأسبوع


*مكان تقديم الخدمة*


· معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية.


*المدة اللازمة للإنجاز *


· التسجيل المباشر: ساعة واحدة.


· لغايات المخاطبات مع المؤسسات والشركات المحلية: أسبوع واحد.


*الإجراءات:*


· مراجعة/مخاطبة معهد السلامة والصحة المهنية.


· تعبئة نموذج طلب الالتحاق .


· أو تسمية المرشحين من قبل الشركات والمؤسسات المحلية والعربية.


· دفع الرسوم التدريبية ​


----------



## Heroellazez (7 مارس 2010)

*مساعدة لو سمحتم*

i need a risk assessment or safe job analysis for the emergncy load lowering on offhsore in case of crane power loss during tranfer load .


----------



## mo3az_pal (17 مارس 2010)

*مطلوب عرض تقديمي عن الحوادث أثناء العمل*

السلام عليكم ...

أريد من الإخوة الكرام 
عرضاً تقديمياً عن الحوادث اثناء العمل
كـ الحوادث الميكانيكية او الكهربائية او غيرها من الحوادث 
مع الصور او الفيديو 


وشكراً لكم ...

​


----------



## مصعب عابدين عباس (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارغب فى تزويدى بالمواصفات الصحيحة لادوات السلامة (ppe)


----------



## وائل محمد عبد الفت (17 مايو 2010)

أرجو المساعده فى تقديم معلومات عن أنظمة السلامه فى شركات الادويه


----------

